# Mazuri



## Marty333 (Feb 23, 2011)

I know a lot of people sell Mazuri on here but who accepts postal money orders? I don't have a credit card because I'm to young so the only way for me to pay is postal. Thanks!


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you have Tractor supply stores or Aubuchan hardware stores? I am told any store that sells Purina animal foods can get it...


----------



## Laura (Feb 23, 2011)

she might.. but doubt they sell by the pound.. 
her little one would take a while to eat 25 pounds...!!
but marty.. maybe if you found other tort keepers near you..
you could all split a bag..


----------



## spikethebest (Feb 23, 2011)

I accept postal money orders. I will PM you my address you can send it too, and I will ship out the Mazuri asap!


----------



## coastal (Feb 23, 2011)

Sent you an email, I'm in FL much faster!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Feb 23, 2011)

I can feel the mazuri competition building...


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks y'all! AND LOL!


----------



## oscar (Feb 23, 2011)

I got some mazuri tortoise diet that was sold in cans a few years back at a local pet store it must have been on the shelf for quite a while because it was rancid smelling when I opened it so if you buy like I did I would suggest you check for an expiration date on can.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 26, 2011)

*


jeffbens0n said:



I can feel the mazuri competition building...

Click to expand...


Me too.*


----------



## Angi (Feb 27, 2011)

Marty~You should look in to starting a teen checking account. My son did through Wells Fargo when he was 14 or 15. He has a debit card and does all his shopping on line. He can also use it to get gas or food when he doesn't have cash. Of coarse going back to the thread you would want it for mazuri LOL!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never seen "Mazuri" brand in a can. It comes dry, in 20lb bags. Stays fresh in the bag for a year or so.


----------



## GotTurtles (Feb 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I've never seen "Mazuri" brand in a can. It comes dry, in 20lb bags. Stays fresh in the bag for a year or so.



They used to sell the mazuri in a one pound can at petsmart a few years ago. They switched to small bags now.


----------

